

How ecosystems make for good clouds - justinsb
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/12/17/rackspace-takes-page-out-of-the-old-microsofts-playbook-partner-dont-kill-ecosystem-players/

======
justinsb
This is the best explanation I've seen of why building a partner ecosystem
around the cloud is so important.

The knee-jerk reaction when Microsoft's name is mentioned is to think of the
"evil" company of later years, but they played a big part in building our
industry largely by virtue of their partner/ecosystem strategy.

~~~
jf781
Microsoft of the old "Gates" days build a developer ecosystem built for geeks
to create value. Microsoft only killed competitors never partners

